# 150 gallons, 12 Leucs, 6 ft, and 2 months later...



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

150 gallons, 12 Leucs, 6 ft, and 2 months later...
...a quick 1 1/2 minute video.

2 months in video by kitcolebay - Photobucket


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

wow, really nice viv


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice setup!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like it is growing in very nicely!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

If I could only have one tank, this would be it!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much! It's still a work in progress. It's my first viv. It is in my 16 year old son's room. He helped me build it. 
Thinking thru my plans for my 2nd viv to build next year. My daughters would love me to put one in their room. It will be two towers...38 inch tall verts with a flat screen TV in between them. It will be this adapted over...









Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Very cool! I like both! Okay, so what material did you use for the waterfalls and how do you get the water not to soak through to the dirt? I tried to do something like this and I thought that pond foam (the black kind) would not let water seep through, but I was wrong. It soaks the foam and the water gets to my substrate so I had to end up using just java moss for my bottom.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

How ya doing buddy? I'm happy to see things going so well for you. 
Wait till all those male leucs start calling lol. With 12 of them you're gonna have at least 4-5 males if not more. I bet you'll get 2-3 calling at anyone time. That's gonna sound sweet. 

Are you really converting that piece of furniture into two vivs? That would be pretty amazing if you pulled that off. Always be a little wary of using furniture for a viv. Only because that's not what it was meant for so you may run into problems with the wood, or finish on the furniture. You're a smart guy and I'm sure you've already thought about that though. 
In any case...can't wait to see your next build progress over time.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

kitcolebay said:


> Thank you so much! It's still a work in progress. It's my first viv. It is in my 16 year old son's room. He helped me build it.
> Thinking thru my plans for my 2nd viv to build next year. My daughters would love me to put one in their room. It will be two towers...38 inch tall verts with a flat screen TV in between them. It will be this adapted over...
> 
> 
> ...


Wow they are definitely love that!! If I had a television in between 2 vivs I know I would never even turn the tube on lol! I would just sit and relish in the great view of the vivs!!


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

that is really really nice and the tv in the middle of the towers idea i love. always something good to watch then


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Wow... Just wow. That is amazing.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks awesome!!! Can't wait to talk with you this weekend about it!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

andry said:


> Very cool! I like both! Okay, so what material did you use for the waterfalls and how do you get the water not to soak through to the dirt? I tried to do something like this and I thought that pond foam (the black kind) would not let water seep through, but I was wrong. It soaks the foam and the water gets to my substrate so I had to end up using just java moss for my bottom.


Unfortunately, mine didn't seal as well as I would have liked either. I used pool liner to line the water way and the GS for ponds(black stuff)to buiild around it. Still leaks some.
Fortunately, my "just-in-case" plan worked. It all feeds/falls into the false bottom where I maintain 6 inches of water that a canister filter pulls it and pumps it back to the top. I actually plumbed 2 canister filters into the system. One feeds to the top of the waterfall and another is built to pump at the beginnning of the creek to give it extra flow. The 2nd one is overkill. I just use the waterfall pump.

-Chris.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

its a ridiculous setup, the waterways and falls are awesome!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> How ya doing buddy? I'm happy to see things going so well for you.
> Wait till all those male leucs start calling lol. With 12 of them you're gonna have at least 4-5 males if not more. I bet you'll get 2-3 calling at anyone time. That's gonna sound sweet.
> 
> Are you really converting that piece of furniture into two vivs? That would be pretty amazing if you pulled that off. Always be a little wary of using furniture for a viv. Only because that's not what it was meant for so you may run into problems with the wood, or finish on the furniture. You're a smart guy and I'm sure you've already thought about that though.
> In any case...can't wait to see your next build progress over time.


Hey Jon, 
I'm doing real well. How are you doing?
Yeah, I'm looking forward to hearing them call. I really enjoy them. They are very active. It's fun to watch them interact. The other day I had one putting on a show(some kind of impersonation, I think) and two others sitting hip-to-hip just watching. Funny as hell. I was busy calling my wife and kids to come see and didn't have the sense to quickly record it. 
As far as the hutch, yeah, I'm definitely planning on it! Like I said, it probably won't be for another 6 months or so before I can get started, but that leaves me plenty of time to think and plan. Most of it is glass and mirror that will be exposed to the vivs. The corner uprights, the top, and the bottom is the wood I have to worry about. Initial thoughts are marine epoxy and/or silicone to cover any exposed wood. Lots of other plans and thoughts already kicking around in my head, but I'll save them for when I get closer to starting it and a build thread to accompany it.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Brian317 said:


> Looks awesome!!! Can't wait to talk with you this weekend about it!


Thanks Brian! Looking forward to seeing you and some other Indiana froggers this weekend. Anyone is more than welcome to swing past and take a look after the meeting. I'd love to get some advice and criticism to improve my setup!
Thanks, Chris.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

I just changed my avatar, but failed to share it earlier. My kids have named each of the original six Leucs and identify them by the spot on their heads. My daughter did a great job of making the following pic that is now posted on our tank...









I love it.

She has started taking pics of our newest 6 family members and my wife has already named two. One has what looks like an upside-down question mark on its back...it is the Riddler! Another one is considerably larger than the others...it is the Hulk.

As I mentioned, our current tank is in my son's room and he can just lay in bed and have the view at his feet. I'm jealous! Seeing how much my daughters have enjoyed the tank and frogs, then that is the reasoning(and my daughter's idea) to place the future twin tower viv in their room. It also means they'll probably get a flat screen TV for christmas and the setup will replace the current entertainment center. Once again, I'm jealous!

Overall, I'm very thankful to be in the hobby and that my family enjoys it too. Thanks again to everyone for all the compliments, advice, knowledge, and warnings.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Would love to find the rocks that say "love" and "laugh".

-Chris


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

A few more pics I took today...

A little bit wider shot using add-on lens for my wife's iphone-









Another-(How many of Leucs can you spot?)









Fisheye for the frogeye-









Someone knows where to go for a photo shoot-









This is one of our new ones...his name is Scream(see image on his back)-









Another new one...his name is "The Riddler"(See "?" on his back)-









These were pics on iphone today. Main purpose today was for a professional photographer(my Mom...lol) to take a few today. Hope to post tomorrow. 

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

I love this viv man, Its incredible. The new pics are great! 

Also I believe I saw 5


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

Hey Chris,

For the other rocks you said you'd like to find, check this out...

Pet Memorial Engraved River Stone by HaleOnGlass on Etsy

Found them gooling around a little. They do pet memorials on river stones, dunno if what you have is a river stone but it kinda looked like yours...
I can't imagine they wouldnt be able to do script or whatever words you'd like to have engraved on the stone. 

Hope this helps some

Mark


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

A couple more pics...

The Pano!










And a few more random shots of the newest friends-

























Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

guylovesreef said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> For the other rocks you said you'd like to find, check this out...
> 
> ...


Hey Mark, 

Thank you very much for the link! I already emailed them.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

A couple more randoms...

Peek-a-boo...










Feeding time...










-Chris


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

the pics and updates are never a let down, the feeding time picture is great


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Guy! Appreciate the compliment! Still learning and loving on my first viv. (And eager to start my next project, but have to wait 6 months or so)

-Chris


----------



## guylovesreef (May 3, 2012)

No need to thank me chief, just keep new pics coming. the more I see your viv and leucs the more im wanting to build a home for a few of them 

Mark


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

If you're not tired of my seeing my same viv, then I made another quick video.

I moved a few plants, added a couple, and even removed a couple. This time I used my daughter's iphone instead of my android. Unfortunately, it doesn't look nearly as good on full screen as it did on the iphone screen(I know, duh! Lol).

Hopefully, I won't feel the need to do to much rearranging of the plants anymore. With any luck, they will still right where they are..unless a few die and I have to replace them.

150 gallon vivarium with leucomelas - YouTube

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

A few more random pics...

I'm watching you.








Whee...








Is this where the party's at?

















































-Chris


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

kitcolebay said:


> I moved a few plants, added a couple, and even removed a couple. This time I used my daughter's iphone instead of my android. Unfortunately, it doesn't look nearly as good on full screen as it did on the iphone screen(I know, duh! Lol).


Which iphone model? Did you upload directly to youtube from the iphone? If so it usually compresses it and makes it look all crappy. 

You can plug the phone in and get the original file and then upload it from your PC.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks Tom! That's good to know. I'm used to using a Droid, but decided to try my daughter's iphone(Wife and daughters all have the iphone 4). Seemed like the video looked much better until I uploaded it...from the phone. Now I know to plug it in next time. Lol.

Thanks again, Chris.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Another couple minute video. I've tweaked the plants and placement just a little more. I used the iphone again and uploaded it directly so it's supposed to be HD. I'm not overly impressed with my video skills. I think I may move too fast and be too close. Wish I could do it justice to what I see. 

Any criticism of the video and/or viv is more than welcome. Please tell me what you think. Nowadays when I ask my wife, I get one of the following replies..."I really don't care", "It looks the same as the last 10 times you had me look", or "Yeah, honey, it looks great"(laced with HEAVY sarcasm). Lol.

Thanks, Chris

12 Dendrobates Leucomelas in 150 gallon vivarium / terrarium. Sept. 3 - YouTube


----------



## BUZZ1 (May 24, 2007)

Nice. 

I wonder how many eggs your gonna get a week..


----------



## ghostpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

That's nice. I want to turn into a frog and live in there.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you very much.



BUZZ1 said:


> Nice.
> 
> I wonder how many eggs your gonna get a week..


That's a good question. I think I may poke a little further to find out. I've read they have clutches of 5-10 eggs, but I don't know how often to expect...especially from a group of 12(still no idea of male/female ratio).

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome Video! Love the viv!

You may have some egg eating depending on the amount of females, but hopefully you'll get many clutches. You know there HAS to be a male/female in a group of 12!!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks Brian!

I figured the egg-eating might be a situation from everything I've read. I have the coco-huts in several different areas and out of line-of-sight from some of the others. I'm hoping that may help a little. When the time comes, I'll try to keep a watchful eye and pull them the best I can. I tend to the tank a couple times a day for feeding and misting.

I better have at least one of each! That would go against some serious odds if I ended up with 12 males or 12 females! Fingers crossed that I may come out with a fair balance. No calling yet.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

nice vid thanks for posting it


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you Soulis!


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice! I like the use of some non-standard viv stuff. You should be proud!


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow this ginormo viv is so awesome! Looks very nice and natural.


----------



## pet-teez (Oct 3, 2007)

I just watched the video from earlier this month, I love it!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you very much! It's still a work in progress.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

This is totally awesome! A truly well done viv.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I just watched your video and noticed you have Pedalanthus in there. GET THAT OUT NOW!!! It has very toxic/ caustic sap that can leave blisters on human skin. I would hate to seed what it can do to an amphibian. Other than that, what a beautiful tank. Maybe if I show it to my wife I'll get a nice living room display.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I just watched your video and noticed you have Prdalanthus in there. GET THAT OUT NOW!!! It has very toxic/ caustic sap that can leave blisters on human skin. I would hate to seed what it can do to an amphibian. Other than that, what a beautiful tank. Maybe if I show it to my wife I'll get a nice living room display.


Please help educate me on which plant you are talking about. If I unknowingly put a very dangerous plant in there, then I definitely want to get it pulled out! Are you referring to the one commonly referred to as "Devil's backbone" or "Zig-zag plant"? When I googled 'Prdalanthus', then I got all kinds of images.

If that is the plant, then I had already pulled out the main plant a few weeks back and replaced it with a peperomia. I do still have a cutting of it on the other side to remove if it is indeed the one.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, that's the one. It's a member of the Euphorbia family, which I would stay away from all together. Euphorb burns are not pleasant.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you very much! I'll get that last little piece pulled ASAP!


----------

